# Instrumental Guitar Vids



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are a couple of my instrumental tunes, enjoy! 

[video=youtube_share;V-_YKcgYL-U]http://youtu.be/V-_YKcgYL-U[/video]

[video=youtube_share;m2RUntjYZ4g]http://youtu.be/m2RUntjYZ4g[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Different. Cool.

I bet if you had a looper, you'd never leave that room.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Really dig it! Nice work! What guitar (I can see the guitar, just curious to know more about it) and recording set up are you using? Tunings?


----------



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Different. Cool.
> 
> I bet if you had a looper, you'd never leave that room.


Every musician needs a work room to spend hours upon hours in, I am no different.

Thanks for listening/commenting.



59burst said:


> Really dig it! Nice work! What guitar (I can see the guitar, just curious to know more about it) and recording set up are you using? Tunings?


The guitar is an old model double neck from the 80's made by a long gone company called Mann. It needs a lot of work but I got it for cheap & thought it was a worthy collectors item.

As for recording, I just use an M-Audio external sound card & the computer program Acid Pro to take care of business. It's simple & effective. 

The track called "To Soar With Them" is in standard tuning while "South Of The Border" is in drop-D tuning.

Thanks for listening/commenting


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Cool - I've never heard of Mann guitars. I'll look them up. Thanks!


----------



## SoundSculptor (Apr 19, 2014)

59burst said:


> Cool - I've never heard of Mann guitars. I'll look them up. Thanks!


I've not googled Mann guitars for a while but there is now a *Mann Guitars* website up so you can get some info on them there


----------

